# Moots vrs Hampsten Titanio



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok I know that I am going on a long shot here. But Moots makes Andy Hampsten Titanio.

I was wondering if anyone has one and can tell me anything about it. It is very close to the Vamoots but with longer chain stays.

It looks to be the same price and was thinking about getting one.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

lemond2001 said:


> Ok I know that I am going on a long shot here. But Moots makes Andy Hampsten Titanio.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has one and can tell me anything about it. It is very close to the Vamoots but with longer chain stays.
> 
> It looks to be the same price and was thinking about getting one.


I was looking at one on eBay a year or so ago. I e-mailed Andy Hampsten with some questions about the bike, and he got back to me a week or 10 days later. He was very willing to be helpful about how it differed from the Moots. Unfortunately, I've deleted the e-mail, but you could find the e-mail address on the Hampsten Cycles web site.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Somebody here*

Just got a warthog not to long ago, Maybe it was Moosedrver? I can't remember?? Sick lookin frame though. That little hog stamp on the rear brake bridge was Van Gough like.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> Just got a warthog not to long ago, Maybe it was Moosedrver? I can't remember?? Sick lookin frame though. That little hog stamp on the rear brake bridge was Van Gough like.



Why dat? Did it only have one ear? Was it surrounded by comely, scantily clad Caribbean womins?


----------



## Moosedryvr (Apr 2, 2004)

*Yeah, I got me a War Pig...*

Indeed I chose a Hampsten Titanio vs a stock Moots. You are correct that both are made by the team in Steamboat Springs. I chose to go with the Hampsten for several reasons: 
- Wanted something a little different. Not like you see many Moots around, but you see even fewer Hampstens
- Was/am a big fan of Andy H from my college biking days. Photo of Andy solo over the Gavia Pass is my all time favorite biking pic (& I am now lucky enough to have a signed one hanging in my workshop).
- Amazing experience working with Steve H during the design/purchase process. With a long torso/short femur I wanted to go the custom route, but was unsure about getting what I asked for without really knowing what I needed. Steve patiently walked me through the process and what emerged at the end was a slightly tweaked, S&S coupled, Vamoots/Titanio made to my specs. The Vamoots, as Butch, Jon & the rest of the Moots crew will tell you was/is designed as a race bike, albeit a very comfortable one. What I told Steve I wanted was a "fast century bike" as I have no plans to race it. We ended up going with slightly longer chainstays (415mm vs 410mm) a lower bottom bracket (75mm vs 70mm) and a 73.5 degree headtube vs a 74 degree headtube (58cm top-tube). Steve was awesome at explaining to me the reasons for each geometry tweak, what it was supposed to achieve, and actively involved me in all the design steps. The end result was a bike that is a little more stable than a stock Vamoots (really solid in the corners and on descents), perfect for the type of riding that I will use it for. Obviously, I am very pleased with the result and was more than happy with my relationship with the Hampstens in putting my "dream bike" together. I highly recommend giving Steve a call, especially if you are considering going the custom route. He is very low-key and a pleasure to deal with.
Hope this answers your questions. Any more? Drop me a line.

- P&SV, Alien, Terry, et al, Sorry for the delay in the pics of the completed Hampsten/Moots but they should be up any day. I am just waiting for Troy to send me back my rear wheel (I know Alien feels my pain here). As soon as the full wheelset is here I'll get some pics and get 'em up. Hopefully this weekend. 

SPG


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Moosedryvr said:


> - P&SV, Alien, Terry, et al, Sorry for the delay in the pics of the completed Hampsten/Moots but they should be up any day. I am just waiting for Troy to send me back my rear wheel (I know Alien feels my pain here). As soon as the full wheelset is here I'll get some pics and get 'em up. Hopefully this weekend.
> SPG


I felt your pain, but the pain has thankfully passed. You'll dig your wheels. Get the Hampsten pics up. They've got a muy cool headbadge design, although it be even muy better if it were made outta metal. Still, it looks cool. My Mootsie is getting packed into a travel case for a week-long trip to Hell....er.....Ohio. Well, in a few weeks, anyway. Just the thought of going a week without having Mootsie nearbhy was givin' me horrible seperation anxiety.


----------



## Moosedryvr (Apr 2, 2004)

Alien,
Where in Ohio are you going? I grew up just north of Toledo, and it would take a great deal of money to make me go back. Not a fan of the northern 2/3 of the state. However, I went to school at Miami University (about 30 mins northwest of Cincinnati) and there is some awesome cycling there, around Cincinnati and also over in the the southeastern part of the state, around Ohio University. Hopefully you're heading to one of these areas, if so you and the Moots will be very happy (it's not AZ, but lots of hills, trees, etc.) I'm afraid however that you are probably going on a PhD related visit to Ohio State. I'm not familiar with the cycling in Columbus, but I do know that they have a very suspect football team. Go Blue!!

SPG


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Moosedryvr said:


> Alien,
> Where in Ohio are you going? I grew up just north of Toledo, and it would take a great deal of money to make me go back. Not a fan of the northern 2/3 of the state. However, I went to school at Miami University (about 30 mins northwest of Cincinnati) and there is some awesome cycling there, around Cincinnati and also over in the the southeastern part of the state, around Ohio University. Hopefully you're heading to one of these areas, if so you and the Moots will be very happy (it's not AZ, but lots of hills, trees, etc.) I'm afraid however that you are probably going on a PhD related visit to Ohio State. I'm not familiar with the cycling in Columbus, but I do know that they have a very suspect football team. Go Blue!!
> 
> SPG


Toledo, eh? Heh, I dated for a while a girl who lived in Perrysburg.

My trip isn't science but family related. The daughter goes back to Ohio each summer or almost a month to commune with grandparents and other family peoples. Since my family hasn't seen me in two years, it's my turn to go back wif her. Unfortunately, my family lives in the Englewood/Dayton area. There are some hills. I am visiting a sick friend in Athens, but I won't be taking the bike there.


----------

